# My first deer!



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

got my first deer friday december 5 at 4:30 i saw some deer so grabbed my fun and loaded it and went out and spooked them and they started running and i shot at the one and hit it right under the ear! right in the head

It was 110 pounds not dressed and dressed it was 75


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats. any pics?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

congrats no pics huh


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Bet that was pretty darn tasty. The meats very tender when they're that size.


----------

